# New puppies help



## achillies21 (May 25, 2012)

Hi all , 

My german shepherd sheeba , recently had her puppies  
Sadly 2 from her 11 have died , an a 3rd this morning looked very weak this morning an died then .. I was just wondering she took one from the welping box and i poped him back in just wondering if its ok ?? Another thing 1 or 2 dont look as strong as the rest , not sure if there getting enough milk ?? some help with this would be great !!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

11 is a huge litter, too big for many moms to handle. 
How old is your girl, is this her first litter?


----------



## achillies21 (May 25, 2012)

Hi msvett2u , 

Thanks for replying . Yes it is her first litter , she is just 4 ! I no its huge they just kept coming , the male she was with is known for big litter's ! just me an my father a bit nevrous , were watching everything , while giving her space too ! About 5 o'clock she brought 2 from her box a place them outside , just panicing i guess ??


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's so hard to say. If there's something wrong with them, she may sense it, and will not waste her energies on a dying puppy.

You can try to get puppy formula (Try to find JUST BORN if you can) and mix it correctly and try to bottle feed.

But I'm guessing if she's moving them out of her box, she knows something's wrong and believes they'll die anyway. It's hard, but that's how nature is.

Where are you located, btw? In the US, or elsewhere?


----------



## achillies21 (May 25, 2012)

I'am in dublin ireland  My dad got some bephar lactol , some formula ! ye its hard seeing them died , but you are right it's nature ! Is it ok that she is not eating fully yet , bits and pieces is all for now ! There is still small bit off blood coming from the mother , really small bit is that ok ???


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, watch her carefully because she could develop an infection in her uterus. If there's a puppy still in there (can happen) it would be worse.
You can always run her to the vet to see if everything is okay. If she had a fever, for instance, that would be an indication an infection is brewing.
They do have bloody discharge for weeks after giving birth, it's the cleansing process the uterus goes through.


----------



## achillies21 (May 25, 2012)

Yes there is a few of us here keeping an eye on here so hopefully all is well ! God hopeully thier's not any left inside !!! Yes i will maybe take her tommorrow if it continues !! Thanks very much for writing back . 
So how old is your dog , boy/girl ??


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Male, he's just over 1yr. of age 
Glad she's doing well, she's probably just very tired!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

11 puppies in her first litter, of course she's tired!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Spotting after 1 week is normal. I would be in touch with your vet. When did she have the litter?


----------



## achillies21 (May 25, 2012)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Spotting after 1 week is normal. I would be in touch with your vet. When did she have the litter?



Hi , she had them on the 22th of may tuesday . Is it normal that she move's them around not one inpurticular ?? I was with her this morning an she kept on shifting them around , leaving the welping box ?? Can i say aswell she keeps going out an digging everywere ?? Is all this normal , just curios cause we've never done this before ??


----------



## achillies21 (May 25, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Male, he's just over 1yr. of age
> Glad she's doing well, she's probably just very tired!


Ha there grand an playfull when there still small ! 
once the get sheeba's size there a handull , but worth it !! She was very tired the 2 days atfter it , she recoup a little bit now thank god !!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Where is the box? She sounds nervous and uncomfortable, as if she wants to take them and hide them elsewhere.

It's normal for her to move them around and for them to move around -a lot! They are very wiggly at this age.

If you haven't done so, study now about deworming and vaccines. It is safe to give the puppies PYRANTEL PAMOATE dewormer starting at 2 weeks of age. This will prevent them from developing a heavy worm load which can harm the puppies.

If mama has been vaccinated and kept up to date on parvo and distemper vaccines, start vaccinating the puppies between 6-8 weeks of age. We often wait until they are 7 weeks, then the next one at 9-10 weeks, and so on.

But you'll need to discuss with your vet to purchase the correct things (we use 5-ways and skip Corona and Leptospirosis in the vaccines), especially the dewormer and be sure to get the correct dosage.

How are the 2 weaker puppies doing today?


----------



## achillies21 (May 25, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Where is the box? She sounds nervous and uncomfortable, as if she wants to take them and hide them elsewhere.
> 
> It's normal for her to move them around and for them to move around -a lot! They are very wiggly at this age.
> 
> ...


They all seem fairly happy today , and getting enough milk !! There only 4 days old , so ill will plan the vac for 2 weeks old so , sould i ring the vet and have a chat see when he rocomends to bring them in ?? She is in the shed out the back , she maid here bed there ! Its very warm , she seem's to be panting alot , then going out digging around !! Giving her lots off fluid's !! I think she's only digging when we go out , i've look from the window an she is not digging !! Wierd .


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, if she's not contained she may try to move them. You don't want that happening, but yeah if it's too hot, she may want to move them.
Are the puppies contained in a box or a child's wading pool?

Also it's DEWORM at 2, 4, 6 and 8 weeks, not vaccinate... the vaccine will be given at 7-8 weeks of age.

But yes, ring the veterinarian and let him or her know the puppies were born and what protocols you need to take. They can get you scheduled now to bring them in


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If it is possible for you...take the mother dog's temperature.
Make sure she has plenty of water to keep hydrated...you could also add a tablespoon or two of Light Karo Syrup or honey to her water for energy.
Make sure she is offered enough fresh protein in her diet especially right now......

Since you are not from the USA...I don't know what is available in your area....
You can offer her some cooked chicken gizzards & twice boiled rice, beef liver & mashed sweet potatoes.....even boiled chicken and egg noodles.
It's very tempting to a dog...and pretty easy to digest.

BIGGEST, MOST IMPORTANT advice...take her to the vet to make sure she has no retained placentas or fetuses....and that no infection has started.


----------



## achillies21 (May 25, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> 11 is a huge litter, too big for many moms to handle.
> How old is your girl, is this her first litter?


Hey , just to all who replied ! 

8 pups survived and are all well . 3 weeks now nibbeling each other an trying to walk , its great to watch !! There is one small one , i was trying a few times a day to feed him extra food from bottle but he would not always take it , but some off it !! just wondering when to start feeding them myself an is there any tips to give them the best an healty start , like vitiman's ect ,, I was putting vitiman's into sheeba's ( mother ) food an i have her on mother puppy food full off protien !! She is also doing well an back to herself an eating like a hoover 


Thanks for all the comment's an help everyone !!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We start feeding our puppies at 4 weeks but if you think they are not getting enough from the mom, you can start them a little earlier.


----------



## achillies21 (May 25, 2012)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> We start feeding our puppies at 4 weeks but if you think they are not getting enough from the mom, you can start them a little earlier.


Hi , should i give them the mother puppy food ? The one i was feeding mom ?? But softend obviously . They all seem well only one is a bit small , not overly small .. Just wondering weather i'am doing enough , am i missing somthing when feeding them an all that !! Do they need vitamin's , i gave the mom vitami's trough food an stuff .


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We do not give vitamins to the pups, just make sure you deworm them, very very important. We deworm our pups at 2, 4, 6 and 8 weeks right before they go to their new homes.
You can feed them which ever kibble you feed them mom, grinded (we use a coffee grinder for this) and mixed with a little bit of canned food, goat's milk and warm water. If you can't get goat's millk, then just mix it in with the warm water. Mix it all well till it becomes pasty. Don't make it too watery.


----------



## achillies21 (May 25, 2012)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> We do not give vitamins to the pups, just make sure you deworm them, very very important. We deworm our pups at 2, 4, 6 and 8 weeks right before they go to their new homes.
> You can feed them which ever kibble you feed them mom, grinded (we use a coffee grinder for this) and mixed with a little bit of canned food, goat's milk and warm water. If you can't get goat's millk, then just mix it in with the warm water. Mix it all well till it becomes pasty. Don't make it too watery.


That's great thanks .. How much should i give them ? I rang the vet earlier to see about injection's an micro chip , worming and she said bring them in at 6 week's ??? Confused , everyone here says worm them from now ?? Maybe she did not hear me saying worming or somthing ??


----------

